# Dog Subscription Boxes -- questions? Start here!



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I've decided to start a general thread for a helpful guide for anyone who has never heard of or used a subscription service for home delivery before (inspired by my _original thread here_). In my opinion, we need more discussion/background on this as they're fabulous monthly gifts to spice things up a bit with nutritious options.

I post a review of each month's box as I receive them -- hopefully this will give you an idea of each box service vs. just reading my description list below. I hope someone at least finds this as helpful as I did in my initial research (I couldn't find a comprehensive place that noted a bunch of information, so trying to accomplish that).

** Note: opinions are entirely my own.

[HR][/HR]

*What is a subscription box?*:
It's Christmas for you and for your pet! It's a collection of toys, supplements, accessories, coupons, food, and/or treats depending on the service you choose. They're often gift-wrapped and will include a card that tells you about each product that's in your box, often with an incentive to purchase the products in your box from the subscription's online shop or affiliated site. There's no gimmicks, however. It's just a fun little package for you and your dog each month. I've become addicted!

*Any special things to know about payment, etc?*:
They are month-by-month services that are automatically renewed to your payment card unless you cancel before the renewal date. Don't be afraid! It's _very easy_ to cancel if you would like to postpone your subscription for a period of time or suspend your account entirely. Just be mindful of your renewal date. Also, what's quite fun, is a lot of the brands often have contests to earn free boxes or referral programs. _Also, most brands offer discounts if you subscribe for 3/6/12 months at a time which, if you're happy with their service, is very cost-effective._ All programs include free shipping.

*What type of services are there and how do I order them?*
In _alphabetical_ order, here's an overview of the boxes I've personally used and feel comfortable speaking about. I'll add more as I try them.

[HR][/HR]

*BARKBOX* | Cost per month: $29 | www.barkbox.com

BarkBox is based in New York City, NY. You can choose between three different box sizes: Small & Cute (0-20lbs), Just Right (20-50lbs), and Big & Bold (50lbs). Each monthly box contains a combination of 4-6 treats, toys, and hygiene products.

*What stands out:*
- Treats are sourced from the USA and Canada and chews are sourced from the USA, Canada, South America, Australia, and New Zealand. See this page for more info.
- Only service to offer a real variety of sizes and, from reviews, appears to stick to these restrictions quite well (i.e. durable toys for Big & Bold, etc).
- Online chat option to speak to Customer Service. Very helpful. Quick responses to e-mails, as well.
- Supports animal shelters, rescues, and welfare organizations. Have seen this first-hand with a local shelter -- they designate coupon codes just for rescues. Very cool.
- BarkBox wants you to come back. If you cancel, they often offer you a $10 off incentive to return.
- “A portion of proceeds from each box will go to help doggies-in-need.” (In fact, 10% from every box goes to a rescue group!)

*Personal observations:*
- A great track record for including full-size products in their boxes.
- There's often always 2 "chews" per box, which is great for those of us with multiple dogs -- each dog gets one!
- Often always includes a coupon or two for different online dog sites.
- Has been known to take user feedback seriously -- i.e. big dog boxes became more durable due to feedback.
- Interactive, active newsletters and has had high-profile contests (they recently had a video contest with the prize of flying dog/owner to NYC). Become a fan on Facebook to learn about them.
- Ships to USA and Canada.

Purchasing tip: If you've never used BarkBox before, *use this link to receive $5 off your first box*.
** _Full disclosure_: I receive a free month if you use this link. Definitely not pressuring you to do so! Just wanted to offer an active coupon code as saving money is always good. If you end up using one of my codes, please shoot me a PM so I can say thanks. 

- - - - -

*PAWALLA* | Cost per month: $30 (Deluxe) ~ $20 (Mini) | www.pawalla.com

Pawalla is a company based out of Culver City, California. They offer Deluxe (7-9 premium full-size products: _wet food[/]i, treats, supplements or vitamins, essentials, and a toy) and Mini (4-5 premium full-size products: a treat, toy, and surprise item(s) - no wet food included) boxes. Sizes are currently: Puppy, Adult, Senior and each is divided by 0-25lbs and 25+lbs.

*What stands out:*
- Pawalla also offers a subscription box for cats! This is quite rare. So, if you also have a cat, this is a nice service for them, too.
- Two different box options for all different sizes.
- Pawalla offers wet food in each deluxe box every month. Great, cost-saving option for those that use wet food as toppers.
- Products are always natural or organic and often (but not always) grain-free. Hand-picked by a pet nutritionist.
- Online shop with reviews -- incentive to review products that you receive due to "Pawalla Points" (see their FAQ) which get you $ off when you accumulate a certain amount.
- All consumable products are made in the USA.

*Personal observations:*
- There is little difference between 25lb+ puppy and adult from my personal experience. Pawalla customer service stated that the only difference "might be the toys," but they could be the same. Advice? Only order one box if you have a puppy that's borderline adult or larger size.
- Sizes are very broad -- 25lb+ can be a toy for a dog that's 40lbs or a Great Dane that's 90lbs. A bit of a toss-up for large dog owners.
- Their contests can be lost on their Facebook page as they post daily photographs and quotes, so keep an eye out.
- Only ships to USA.

Purchasing tip: If you've never used Pawalla before, *use this link to receive $6.50 off your first box (either Deluxe or Mini)*.
** Full disclosure: I receive a free month if you use this link. Definitely not pressuring you to do so! Just wanted to offer an active coupon code as saving money is always good. If you end up using one of my codes, please shoot me a PM so I can say thanks. 

- - - - -

*SPOILED ROTTEN by Petflow* | Cost per month: $24.99 | www.petflow.com/spoiled

Petflow's Spoiled Rotten Box is by the well-known Petflow food/treat delivery company based out of New York City, NY. Each box includes toys, treats, unique accessories, and other gifts (in the past, they've even included something for you -- like a key-chain).

*What stands out:*
- Every edible product is made in the USA.
- "Guaranteed" $40 worth of products in each box.
- Very active community as they're well-known in the dog world for their large site.
- Also offers a cat box for those of you who have kitties, as well.

*Personal observations:*
- Petflow has experienced a voluntary (important to note) recall with one of their treats they included in a SR box (April 2013). They handled this well. See their response here.
- Only offers monthly boxes -- no cost option to purchase 3/6/12 months at a time to save money.
- No referral program -- referral programs are great for sharing with friends. However, box is generally less per month than others.

Purchasing tip: Petflow always has a little code that you can use on their main page to get $5 off your first box. This particular code will not work for future boxes on your account, though.

[HR][/HR]

*Brands to be reviewed in the future*:

These are other subscription services available. Feel free to check them out. I haven't personally subscribed to these yet, so no posted review at this time. They're on my list to try out. Know of another box that should be here? Let me know.

- BE PAWSITIVE
- BEST FRIEND BOX
- BUGSY'S BOX
- PAWBOX
- PETS LOVE TOYS
- TOYS4TAILS TOY BOX
- WAG-IN-THE-BOX
- WOOF WAG PLAY BOX

*I'm still curious!*:
I definitely suggest roaming around their pages to learn more before you invest in a box -- particularly if you're just trying one out for the first time. Remember that each box can vary and you may absolutely love one company's box one month, but not be as pleased the next month. Nothing is perfect! I learned more about the brands by watching countless "unboxing" videos on YouTube -- I found KlutzyDuncan's videos the most helpful._


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

*Reserving spot for current website offers for subscription brands*:

(6/15/13): Fab.com is currently offering a great deal on Pawalla Deluxe and their new Mini Boxes. I believe this will run through Thursday of this week. See the sale here:
Click this link for info: pawalla on Fab - Everyday Design


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

_*BarkBox June 2013:* _Theme - "4th of July picnic for your dogs"









Heartland Premium bone (The Champ) - marrow, filled, not suitable for carpets (8 inches, retail value: $5.39)
Bowser Beer (Brown Ale) by Busy Dogs, Inc (12 fl oz, retail value: $3.30 per bottle)
Puptato Chips by Puppy Cake (2 oz, retail value: $4.99)
Grilled Sirloin Burgers Tail Mix by Whole Life Pet (1.2 oz, retail value: $3.15)
Calm K9 Nutri-Wafer by Dale Edgar Brand (7 wafers sample box, retail value: $7.50)

Approximate value of this month’s box: _$24.33_


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

_*Pawalla June 2013 (Deluxe Box - Size: Large)
*_
Dogswell Nutrisca Grain-Free Turkey & Chickpea Stew Recipe (Wet food) - 1 can (retail value: $2.50)
Evanger's Organics Cooked Chicken (Wet food) - 1 can (retail value: $2.00)
Wigzi Stuff n' Crunch Peanut Butter Treats - (6oz - 6 large biscuits, retail value: $6.99)
Smart N Tasty Duck & Blueberry - (5 oz, retail value: $7.99)
YöPup Probiotic Biscuits - Happy Belly treats - (7 oz bag, retail value: $5.99) ~ These smell like ice cream. OMG.
PushClean Pet Towelettes - (12 packaged wipes, retail value: $9.99) ~ These are really neat! Definitely great for travel and it's cool to watch them unravel.
American Dog Toys - Fetch & Glow Ball (1 ball, size medium - retail value: $5.99)

Approximate retail value: _$41.45_

This box was my dogs' first experience with wet food as a topper ever. They LOVED it. I'm a bit intrigued by Pawalla's Deluxe Box now -- a definite improvement from my experience with the Mini Box. I honestly didn't think I'd continue with my Pawalla subscription... but this month's value may have changed my mind.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

_*BestFriendBox June 2013 (Size: Small)*_

Note: BestFriendBox provided a box for my review. Opinions are my own. Apparently, I can't edit the main post any longer which is really unfortunate, but I did want to make sure this was listed. Box contents will be donated to the Animal Rescue League of Iowa.

Clear Bone Shaped Paw-tainer - (holds up to 2.5 cups, retail value: $3.75)
This is a nice idea to make sure you don't mix up any wet food or kibble with your own.

Preppy Puppy Bakery: Red, White, and Blue Stars - (2 4" cookies, retail value: unable to locate)
This was a cute addition, but they came broken which is to be expected from shipping. They were wrapped in bubble wrap, though, so they tried to make it so they wouldn't break. They were decorated to celebrate the 4th of July.

Hip Doggie Eco-friendly Organic Loofah Dog Toy, size Small - (retail value: $4.99)
This is something that my dogs would rip up in a heartbeat, but I think a little dog would be okay with this and also like the texture.

Pur Luv Little Trix, bacon flavor - (6 oz, retail value: $7.72)
These look like they're soft and chewy, as opposed to hard. There's a ton in the bag, so this was wonderful to see.

Organic Oscar Aloe Vera Dog Conditioner (8 oz, retail value: $9.99)
This was my favorite addition! A full-size supply of conditioner (not shampoo!!) which is something I've never received from any subscription service. Everyone pushes shampoo, but they don't realize that conditioner is important for a dog's coat every few washes, as well. It smells divine.

Approximate value of this month's box: _$30.45 (includes roughly $4 due to cookies that I was unable to locate a price for)_

- - - -

_*BESTFRIENDBOX *_ | Cost per month: $30 | www.bestfriendbox.com

BarkBox is based in New York City, NY. You can choose between three different box sizes: Small Dog, Medium Dog, Large Dog. Each monthly box contains a combination of natural treats, dog toys, and grooming supplies.

_What stands out:_
- Treats are made in the USA.
- They give 10% of all proceeds to dogs in need.
- There were several coupons inside my first box for different sites.
- I appreciated that they listed the sizes of their products on their information card. This isn't always done.
- They supplied expiration dates for their main edible cookie on their information card, too -- this was nice!
_
Personal observations:_
- It's nice that they always include a grooming supply -- this is unique.
- They also offer a box for your cats!
- No option to cut down on costs with subscribing for a certain amount of time -- they would benefit from this to help them stand out.
- Very quick to respond to your e-mails.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Can someone with Administrator rights please edit the post above this to state "BestFriendBox" where I put "BarkBox" by mistake -- under the green letters? You can then delete this response. I mistakenly labeled it as such and submitted a contact form through the forums with no response.


----------

